# Center cut pork chops



## parker57 (Jan 5, 2023)

For Christmas this year, I was given a nice selection from Omaha Steaks, which included center cut pork chops. I have never had any luck with these. I did a quick search and didn't see anything specific to center cut chops. No matter what I do, bake, pan fry......they turn out dry.  I don't know why but I took them out to cook for tonight, and now I'm at a loss as to what to do with them to make them interesting. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 5, 2023)

They turn out dry when they're overcooked, so be careful not to do that. It used to be that pork chops needed to be cooked to 160F to be safe, but years ago, that was changed to 140F. If takes maybe 10 minutes to cook them in a pan. Then I often make a quick pan sauce to serve over them. 

About an hour before cooking, put the chops on a plate and season both sides with a seasoning blend - Italian, Greek, whatever you like - and salt and let sit at room temperature. When ready to cook, heat a cast iron or stainless steel skillet over medium high heat for a few minutes. Add a tablespoon of olive oil and swirl it around the pan. Add the chops and cook for about five minutes, till well browned. Reduce heat to medium and turn the chops over. Cook for up to five minutes more, till the temperature on an instant-read thermometer is 135F. Remove from the pan to a serving dish and cover. Let rest for 10 minutes. 

Meanwhile, make the pan sauce. Add one cup of chicken broth to the pan. Use a spatula to scrape up the browned bits or the bottom of the pan. Whisk in a tbsp of Dijon mustard and a tbsp of mayonnaise or plain Greek yogurt. Cook and stir on high heat till the mixture thickens slightly. Pour over the chops and serve.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jan 5, 2023)

All of the above of GG's post!  You could even just salt and pepper them an hour before cooking.  You won't be sorry. 

 Ummm...  you didn't say how thick they were?


----------



## parker57 (Jan 5, 2023)

dragnlaw said:


> All of the above of GG's post!  You could even just salt and pepper them an hour before cooking.  You won't be sorry.
> 
> Ummm...  you didn't say how thick they were?


They are about an inch thick.


----------



## parker57 (Jan 5, 2023)

GotGarlic said:


> They turn out dry when they're overcooked, so be careful not to do that. It used to be that pork chops needed to be cooked to 160F to be safe, but years ago, that was changed to 140F. If takes maybe 10 minutes to cook them in a pan. Then I often make a quick pan sauce to serve over them.
> 
> About an hour before cooking, put the chops on a plate and season both sides with a seasoning blend - Italian, Greek, whatever you like - and salt and let sit at room temperature. When ready to cook, heat a cast iron or stainless steel skillet over medium high heat for a few minutes. Add a tablespoon of olive oil and swirl it around the pan. Add the chops and cook for about five minutes, till well browned. Reduce heat to medium and turn the chops over. Cook for up to five minutes more, till the temperature on an instant-read thermometer is 135F. Remove from the pan to a serving dish and cover. Let rest for 10 minutes.
> 
> Meanwhile, make the pan sauce. Add one cup of chicken broth to the pan. Use a spatula to scrape up the browned bits or the bottom of the pan. Whisk in a tbsp of Dijon mustard and a tbsp of mayonnaise or plain Greek yogurt. Cook and stir on high heat till the mixture thickens slightly. Pour over the chops and serve.


I'm sure it's just that I overcook. I'm always so paranoid with pork, and sometimes it even looks pink when it's done. I guess my theory is, shoe leather is safer than undercooked pork haha. 
I did ask for a meat thermometer for Christmas, but I did not specify instant read. That's a problem when you have to wait forever to get a temp all the while it keeps cooking. 

I'm going to try this sauce next time when I have the dijon mustard. I really like the idea of plain greek yogurt instead of Mayo!


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 5, 2023)

GG is right, if you overcook them they're going to be dry. Consider brining them before cooking the be careful when you cook them.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jan 5, 2023)

Here's a simple Sicilian recipe my mother always swore by and we never had a dry pork chop. The Sicilian name for it is Braciola di maiale con Fagioli all' Ucceletto, but she simply called it...

*Chops and Beans*​
Season the pork chops with salt & pepper, add two tablespoons of cooking oil (my mother always used Mazola) to a non-stick skillet, and lighty brown chops on both sides, about 3 minutes per side. Remove the chops, pour off the juices, replace the chops and pour in a large can of pork & beans (my mother always used Campbells because it has a unique flavor, but you can use any brand you wish), add one bean can of water and simmer until the sauce thickens to your liking.

Here is another recipe that works well, but with a lot more ingredients:

*Saucy Pork Chop Skillet*​Ingredients:

1 Tbs canola oil
4 boneless pork loin chops
½ tsp salt
¼ tsp fresh ground black pepper
½ onion, sliced
½ yellow bell pepper, seeded, cored, and julienned
½ red bell pepper, seeded, cored, and julienned
1 jalapeno pepper, seeded, cored, and julienned (optional)
14½ oz can petite-diced tomatoes
¾ cup beef broth
2 tsp dried parsley flakes
½ tsp dried basil
½ tsp dried oregano
¼ tsp crushed red pepper flakes
1 Tbs corn starch
4 Tbs water
Instructions:
In a large nonstick skillet, heat 1 Tbs oil over medium-high heat. Season the pork chops with ½ tsp salt and ¼ tsp pepper, lightly brown the pork chops on both sides and remove them from the pan.
Sauté the onion and peppers in the pork chop drippings over medium-high heat until the peppers soften and the onions start to brown. Add the diced tomatoes, broth, parsley, basil, oregano and red pepper flakes and bring the mixture to a boil. Return the pork chops to the skillet. Reduce the heat to low, cover, and simmer for 20 to 30 minutes or until an instant read thermometer inserted in a pork chop registers 145F.

Remove the pork chops to serving plates. Mix the corn starch and water until its smooth and stir it into the liquid in the skillet. Bring it to a boil and stir until it reaches the desired thickness. Pour the sauce over the pork chops.


----------



## dcSaute (Jan 5, 2023)

USDA prior recommendations were to cook pork to 165'F - to kill trichinosis.
cases of trichinosis from commercial pork have been non-existent for several decades, USDA finally decided cooking pork to 145'F is enough.
I take it to 140'F

over cooked = dry / tough / hard
that's it, that's the whole issue.


----------



## caseydog (Jan 5, 2023)

The absolute best way I have found to cook pork loin chops, or any 'white meat' pork cuts, is to sous vide them, followed by a quick sear. I sous vide them for 3 hours at 144F, and then either sear them in a screaming hot cast iron pan for about a minute per side, or use a kitchen torch. 

The finished chop is just just slightly pink inside, tender, and really juicy.

This one was seared with a kitchen torch. 



CD


----------



## taxlady (Jan 5, 2023)

dcSaute said:


> USDA prior recommendations were to cook pork to 165'F - to kill trichinosis.
> cases of trichinosis from commercial pork have been non-existent for several decades, USDA finally decided cooking pork to 145'F is enough.
> I take it to 140'F
> 
> ...


Yes, it's the trichinosis that was what worried everyone. And, as dcSaute wrote, there hasn't been any in commercial pork in decades.

If you need an instant read thermometer, TheromoWorks, the folks who make Thermapen instant read thermometers, are having a sale at the moment.






						Professional Thermometers from the Temperature Experts | ThermoWorks
					

Specializing in cool, unique and professional temperature tools. Super-Fast thermocouples, thermistors, infrared thermometers, data logging and more.




					www.thermoworks.com
				




And if you happen to be in Canada, you should know that they have a great deal on the shipping, which includes all taxes and duties and you won't have to deal with a customs broker.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 6, 2023)

I like to do an Italian breading (like for cutlets) on boneless center cut chops. Then shallow pan fry in oil.


----------



## IC 2.0 (Jan 6, 2023)

msmofet said:


> I like to do an Italian breading (like for cutlets) on boneless center cut chops. Then shallow pan fry in oil.



That's a good suggestion, but pound them thin ala Milanese style, then pan fry and serve with lemon. Very delicious, and hard to overcook because you're going by the color of the breading.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 6, 2023)

i cook to 135-140 and let rest.  its tender and juicy and that temp.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Saturday at 10:21 AM)

caseydog said:


> The absolute best way I have found to cook pork loin chops, or any 'white meat' pork cuts, is to sous vide them, followed by a quick sear. I sous vide them for 3 hours at 144F, and then either sear them in a screaming hot cast iron pan for about a minute per side, or use a kitchen torch.
> 
> The finished chop is just just slightly pink inside, tender, and really juicy.
> 
> ...


This works very well.  I light my charcoal chimney and use that to sear the outside.  The chimney is very very hot and takes less than 1 minute per side.  Problem is I can only fit one at a time.  But its fast.


msmofet said:


> I like to do an Italian breading (like for cutlets) on boneless center cut chops. Then shallow pan fry in oil.


My mother breaded and fried the thin cut chops with bone.  I like that the best.
_____________________________________________________________________________________________
Over cooking them is easier than cooking them to the correct temp.  Todays pork is raised with such little fat I think.  Its so easy to ruin them.


----------

